# Union Force Bindings Sizing Help



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

You want L/XL


----------



## biomecaman (Jan 28, 2016)

I have the Union Force bindings, they are awesome. very tweakable, I love that you can rotate the backstops. I concur with Brewtown, get the L/XL. 

I wear a size 8 boot with the M/L bindings and the bindings are just barely big enough. so def go oversize rather than under. I wear Deelux Rough Diamond boots, they are beefy for the shoe size, so that is something to consider. BUT I don't think you'll max out.

hope that helps


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

You can always adjust the heel cup. I wear a size 12 and i pushed my setting out to the end. you might be able to get away with the center setting.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Opunui said:


> You can always adjust the heel cup. I wear a size 12 and i pushed my setting out to the end. you might be able to get away with the center setting.


+1 
Union Force L/XL with 11.5 boots are set at the center setting...


----------



## Ballbearing (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm a size 11 - using Burton Imperial boots. I started the season off by buying my friend's old Union Factory bindings in M/L....big mistake. The ankle strap buckles down pretty tightly, but I had a hell of a rough time with the toe straps engaging...but once they engaged; I could crank them down, but had a lot of trouble getting the strap perfectly centered.

Anyway; like the above mentioned - get L/XL for sure.


----------



## fklioside (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks so much guys, L/XL it is then!

I have the Vans Aura Boa boots and they normally have a bigger footprint so that makes sense.


----------

